# STX 38 Transaxle



## meppwc (Nov 15, 2012)

The case on my Yellow Deck STX 38 transaxle broke. I am looking to buy a used transaxle. Are there various transaxles that will work? Or is a specific one that I need. My existing one is a 5 speed and I would prefer to stay with that type. I live in Saint Louis MO. Any assistance greatly appreciated.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

See my reply on your other post.


----------

